# foamy warbird RC planes



## gordonm1 (Jan 25, 2022)

Hello:

I mostly read the WW2 aircraft threads but I was looking for an RC plane that is already in USA to dodge shipping problems from China and found this. It is offered as kind of a dummy without any electronics but that makes it a cheap tempting display to me and a possible project if I get deeper into RC planes. I'm not sure if anyone here would want to take the work out of a display and buy this but the 400mm RC warbirds I have, have pretty good paint jobs IMHO.














Pickup latest RC Airplane with the best price on Banggood USA


Get RC Airplane as soon as today on Banggood Online Shopping Store. Low price every day.




www.banggood.com






Have fun but be sure about the shipping to USA from USA. I think it was about $40 total when I looked. There was 15 in stock when I looked.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## gordonm1 (Jan 25, 2022)

Does anyone know if this fits a certain variant?


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2022)

gordonm1 said:


> Does anyone know if this fits a certain variant?



IMHO that's the product Hurricane-like only. Mostly because of the general shape and painting. The markings seem to be a little bit incorrect but indicate the second mount of Sqn.Ldr. Robert Stanford Tuck, the commander of the No.257 Squadron.













the source: Hawker Hurricane MkI RAF 257Sqn DT-A Stanford Tuck V6555 England 1940

Also here ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## gordonm1 (Jan 25, 2022)

That looks like it could be the source photo for the plane. I wonder if they are about the remove the prop to feed the hamsters inside?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------

